# Maverick Fact or Fiction



## Saint Baller

You should know the rules, The_Future made one a while back, I saw the thread and decided I should start up a new one. Funny thing is that the first question he asked was would Mavs win 60 games and Maverick_Fan said no, we would have a bad season LOL

F/F

The team will re-assemble in the off season


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Fact, by re-assemble im guessing you mean keep the team together. I think they will although Terry will get offered alot of money especially after his performance this season and in the playoffs, but I think Cuban will have no problem matching and I can see Terry getting close to a max deal, remember this is a weak free agent class so the teams with cap will have to spend there money somewhere. I believe Keith Van Horn's huge deal is expiring so that will give Dallas some breathing room to resign Terry and keep the core together. Although I do have a feeling Marquis Daniels will be traded this off-season.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will win a season MVP before his career is over.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact He is only 28 and I still in his prime, I think he will get atleast 2 MVP's by the end of his career

F/F Dallas takes this series to seven games


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F Dallas takes this series to seven games


Fact. I don't see a scenario other than a seventh game. Then it's anybody's, and we have home court.

F/F - While we're on the subject of JET, do you think he had eyes on the Finals MVP, knowing that would directly effect his offseason?


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact if he wins MVP everyone will want him and that means $$$

F/F
Mavs win the series


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> Fact if he wins MVP everyone will want him and that means $$$
> 
> F/F
> Mavs win the series


Trying not to be a homer, I know they can...so wth, sure!!!!

F/F Cuban, frustrated with the league and its politics, sells the team in the next 12 mos.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Trying not to be a homer, I know they can...so wth, sure!!!!
> 
> F/F Cuban, frustrated with the league and its politics, sells the team in the next 12 mos.


No way Cuban sells this team. I think he actually enjoys the politics and spotlight.


----------



## Ninjatune

F/F - I will have a heart attack tonight if it's a close game.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Luckily for you it wont be close.

F/F= Someone will get injured tonight.


I was gonna save this thread until the offseason when the Mavs forum becomes less active. But Saint and I will find a way to keep it poppin.


----------



## UD40

Fact: But whoever it is (I think Dirk or Wade) will come back and play. There is no way someone goes down and stays out in a huge game like this.

F/F: Josh Howard is a bigger peace to the team than Devin Harris is for the future.


----------



## Ninjatune

Fiction - I think both JHo and Harris are equally important to this team in the next 3-5 years. I'm really looking forward to seeing these 2 guys get better and better. 



F/F - Even if the Mavs win the next 2 games, anything less than 35-40 ppg and 12-16 rpg from Dirk will not earn him the Finals MVP.


----------



## edwardcyh

Fiction - If Dallas should win the series in 7 games, there is no way anybody else would get MVP. They won't overlook the fact that the rest of the Dallas team got open looks because Dirk was getting so much attention.

F/F - Riley is a better dressed coach than Avery Johnson.


----------



## UD40

Fact, fact, fact. There is no doubt about it IMO.

F/F-If Damp and Diop get into foul trouble early in Game 6, the Mavs are in trouble.


----------



## Jet

Thats kinda both, but I will go Fact.. Im saying its both because the have Mbenga, and KVH...Mbenga cant play offense really well, and KVH, dont get me started on him.

Fact of Ficton... Next year, both of these teams will lose in the Conference Finals.


----------



## edwardcyh

Fiction.

You are assuming next year both teams actually make it to the finals.

Western Conference will have a PHX team WITH Amare, pretty much the same Spurs team. Let's not forget about the upswinging teams like Clippers, Denver, and Memphis.

Eastern Conference will be tougher as well, but I think we will still end up with Detroit and Miami.

F/F - Tonight's game will be determined by the crowd.


----------



## Ninjatune

Fact. I think that young players like Wade are more affected by the crowd than say a Shaq who has been around the block. See how Wade's game stepped up with his home crowd behind him? He had very mediocre games in Dallas, I am expecting more of the same. I think the Dallas players will an energy boost from the home crowd.

F/F : Wade will shoot 15+ FT's again in Games 6 an 7.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Wade will find a way to get his.

F/F: Shaq will be getting held to less than 10 points again in game 6.


----------



## UD40

Fiction. He'll be around the mid-teens, this is Shaq in a game that could win him a title, he'll bring it.

F/F:This years finals is one for the ages.


----------



## danred7

Fact- D Wade's coming out party.

F/F- There WILL be Controversy tonight


----------



## UD40

Fact, it's bound to happen.

F/F-I can't think of another f/f statement about the Mavs


----------



## danred7

Fact- Your a Dumb ***....J/K. It was too perfect.


----------



## Jet

edwardcyh said:


> You are assuming next year both teams actually make it to the finals.


Nope, I just wanted a laugh if the next person said yes. Anyways....

Fact or Fiction... The Mavs will trade their draft pick.


----------



## xray

Jet said:


> Fact or Fiction... The Mavs will trade their draft pick.[/COLOR]


Fact. I don't yet have a scenario, but Marquis and the 28th for...

F/F Jason Terry is a better prospect for Finals MVP than Dirk.


----------



## Ninjatune

As of right now, Fact. I can only hope that will change in the next 2 games. If we are gonna pull this thing out, it's gonna take Dirk going huge in the next few days.I think that would result in a MVP. 

F/F: David Stern will have the biggest fake smile in the world on if he has to hand Cubes the O'Brien.


----------



## edwardcyh

Fiction - Deep down inside, Stern loves Cuban. He only has trouble expressing it. (hmm... I don't think anybody would buy that.) Fine... FACT

F/F - Shaq will be held to less than 10 rebounds tonight.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> F/F - Shaq will be held to less than 10 rebounds tonight.


Fact...based on recent history. Games 1 and 2 were so emotionally charged, the Mav bigs were flying all over the place. Shaq can't compete in the athletic department.

F/F Mavericks score over 100 tonight.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. It all depends on Dirk

F/F: Jerry Stackhouse will drop 25 without making one mistake


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> F/F: Jerry Stackhouse will drop 25 without making one mistake


ummm.... I really wish I could be a complete homer and say fact, but I can't get myself to do it. Fiction. Stack will be big, but he won't be without fault. I'll be happy with a 45% shooting night from him with about 18 points.

F/F: KVH has 10+ points from the bench.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F

Mavs get to the line more times than Miami tonight


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F
> 
> Mavs get to the line more times than Miami tonight


Really?

Maybe you mis-read my post. *KVH * has 10+ points from the bench.


----------



## Saint Baller

Yes KVH will come out big and strong, 10 points is what he'll get.

Can this be pinned eddie?


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> F/F - Mavs get to the line more times than Miami tonight


Fact - See stats for game 1 & 2

F/F - Will Dirk apologize so he doesn't get sued?

LOL


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact he didnt mean to hit the old dude

F/F 

Jason Terry scores 30 tonight


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

False, Terry will have a good game but I expect others like Dirk and Stack to get points to so I don't think he will get 30.

Fact or Fiction: Marquis Daniels gets paid way to much $crilla for not playing much.


----------



## edwardcyh

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Marquis Daniels gets paid way to much $crilla for not playing much.


Fiction. Not if you compare him to KVH! LOL

F/F: Zo gets 3+ blocks tonight.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction he had 1 good game thats all

F/F

Dirk explodes tonight


----------



## Jet

FACT!!!... or he better...
Fact or Fiction.... Josh will play better tonight than he did Sunday


----------



## edwardcyh

Fact... assuming you mean better = no brain farts.

F/F - Will Mark Cuban wear a suit tonight?


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. He be in a Jersey and blue Jeans.

F/F: Dirk will put up three fingers in the air 7 times tonight.


----------



## Ninjatune

Fiction. He's taking it to the rack hard tonight. Already with 3 dunks and a few layups. 

F/F - If I stand up and act like I am defending Dwayne Wade right now in my living room, Dan Crawford will call a foul on me.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, he's getting alot of calls especially ones that dont happen

F/F

If Dirk has 2 good games he will win MVP if Mavs win and goto game 7


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. I just saw Dirk wont even get a game 7.

F/F: The Mavs didnt deserve the championship because they havent played like they wanted it.


----------



## Shady*

Fact.

F/F: The Mavs will get atleast 2 new players this offseason?


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, rookies and we'll sign a few people

F/F
We have a big draft day


----------



## KWStumpy

fiction, i don't see us doing anything crazy _on draft day_ this year, not to say nothing crazy will go down. 

f/f

Marquis will become a starter next year, and play like it. Whether it be here or somewhere else.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, he'll be here. Avery now knows he is there and will stay here

F/F
We some how get a superstar via trade or signing


----------



## croco

Fiction, we won't get one and we don't need a second superstar.

F/F: Dallas will finish with the best record next season.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, 70 wins :biggrin:

F/F
Mavs win in 07


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. Dont feel like being a homer right now.

F/F: We will see a new Dirk Nowitzki next season.


----------



## Saint Baller

Ie an aggresive one who takes no mercy and always finishes attacks strong and puts up monster numbers FACT

F/F 

Devin Harris steps up big time and puts up 18 ppg


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> 
> Devin Harris steps up big time and puts up 18 ppg


Fact - but you didn't specify next season. :bsmile: 

F/F JET shops the market and makes the Mavs sweat before signing...here.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, he wants to win he lives for the playoffs he'll resign for as much as Cuban offers him (he'll take a pay cut if we need to sign more players)

F/F
Dirk Nowitzki leaves the Mavs organization before he retires


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. I cant see Dirk leaving.

F/F: we will start the season 20-0


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact!

F/F Mavs are number 1 in the west in standing


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F Mavs are number 1 in the west in standing


mmm...fact. But it matters not. I'm hoping that even more of Avery will be instilled into this team - more fight, more heart, better execution. Where we are in the standings is of course secondary to the playoff-readiness of the crew.

F/F There is a new member to our starting lineup come opening night...someone not on the roster presently.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. I hope so.

F/F: The Mavs green Jerseys are sexy.


----------



## StackAttack

Fiction...

F/F - Dirk replaces Timmy as starting PF for the West All-Star team.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, Dirk has become one of the better forwards in this league.

F/F
Jet Terry makes the Allstar team


----------



## edwardcyh

Fiction (though I really wish it could be a fact). First of all, there are not enough dallas fans voting in the All-Star ballot... Second of all, Terry can't make it with Coaches' vote because he flies under the radar.

F/F: NBA institutes instant replay next year and finally join the 21st century.


----------



## croco

Fiction, they won't change it all at the same time.

F-F: Devin Harris will average at least five assists per game next season


----------



## xray

croco said:


> F-F: Devin Harris will average at least five assists per game next season


Fact - but we can only speculate on how much PT he gets, so....

F/F Our point guard position is of outmost importance to the Mavs going into this offseason.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, I think it we're in the clear Jet will re-sign and Devin is still under contract... Right now I think we need to get a better defensive 3 or 2 to stop those Kobe's Wade's T-Mac's and all. Griff is great but he is just sooo limited 

F/F Mavs finally get the "real" defensive stopper we need


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F Mavs finally get the "real" defensive stopper we need


Yes, fact ! :clap: ...or at least they'll try. Considering the mindset of Avery, I believe he will tweek this thing to get the intensity he wants. Maybe not Ron-Ron or Bruce Almighty, but someone who's willing to throw down...a Charles Oakley type?

F/F Our primary rival in the conference is Phoenix, not San Antonio.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact and Fiction, it's both really.... You can never really count SA out with all their experience and toughness. And with the Suns it all depends if Amare is healthy again then they will be

F/F
There will be a blockbuster trade involving Dallas this off-season


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> There will be a blockbuster trade involving Dallas this off-season


Fiction...though I'm never opposed to an upgrade with star power ingredience.

F/F The source of the Mavs collapse late in games is simply inexperience, not a lack of trust between teammates.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, I mean look at the Heat all their players except for Wade are veterans

F/F
Mavs come back strong next year and win 70


----------



## edwardcyh

Fiction: 70 games is a lot of games to win.

F/F: Mark Cuban stops blogging.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction!!! HE OWNS AT IT!

F/F my top one aboce edwards


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Fiction!!! HE OWNS AT IT!
> 
> F/F my top one aboce edwards


I already edited mine, so you can throw out another F/F


----------



## Saint Baller

Okay

F/F
Cubes does somthing stupid and rebuilds the team


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> Cubes does somthing stupid and rebuilds the team


Fiction. If he does something "stupid" to Mavs fans, it would be selling the team. That of course is his option, and none of us has a right to judge him (if he did). But no way does he rebuild a valuable commodity. He buys "low" and sells higher.

F/F The Mavs go down the same road as the last great Mavs team, the late '80s version, and fall apart over the next 5 years.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, back then our coach was replaced to if I am not mistaken and Avery just loves Dallas so no fiction

F/F
Dirk puts up 30 points 11 boards and 4.5 assists next season


----------



## D-NOW41

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> Dirk puts up 30 points 11 boards and 4.5 assists next season


Fact and after that he will win the MVP-title... at least I hope it's going that way

F/F
Dirk will start at the All-Star Game


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F
Josh Howard makes the all-star game in the next 3 years


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> Dirk puts up 30 points 11 boards and 4.5 assists next season


Fiction. I'm not a hater, but Dirk needs more support next year. I think we're asking too much of him; he came to this country as a phenom shooter, now we're trying to mold him into Karl Malone :biggrin: . I think we'll get more production out of him by letting him score, and add some banger(s) inside, and a couple of shooters outside.

F/F Harris will be a 50% shooter before his career is over.


----------



## xray

I'm late.

Shouldn't have answered the phone. :banghead:


----------



## D-NOW41

Saint Baller said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F
> Josh Howard makes the all-star game in the next 3 years


Definitly FACT- I think he will do it next year

F/F
Dirk will retire in Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F
Devin develops a three point game this off-season


----------



## D-NOW41

Saint Baller said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F
> Devin develops a three point game this off-season


Fact(hope so)- Would be very very helpful for us and for him


F/F
No big injuries in 2007


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, just dont see it happening any more

F/F
Jason Terry puts up 20 ppg and 7 apg next season


----------



## StackAttack

Saint Baller said:


> Fact, just dont see it happening any more
> 
> F/F
> Jason Terry puts up 20 ppg and 7 apg next season


Fiction, he's not going to be playing point next season, lower the assist count.

F/F
Mavs will add another All-Star to their roster this off-season.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction

F/F: We will draft a player that turns out to be the best player out of the draft.


----------



## StackAttack

Fiction, methinks we'll get rid of our draft pick before Wednesday...


----------



## The Future7

F/F: 1337 tried to kill the thread by not making a F/F statement.


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> F/F: 1337 tried to kill the thread by not making a F/F statement.


God damn! Fiction! Fiction! Fiction!  

F/F Do we have any chance at Sam Cassel? Veteran, great PG, we could start Terry at SG...:clap:


----------



## The Future7

Fact. And dont ask questions...make statements. Ofcourse we have a chance at Cassel, but I dont want Cassel here. Too old.

F/F: Damp will play as big as his contract is.


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> F/F: Damp will play as big as his contract is.


Fiction. Nobody's that big. :smilewink :smilewink 

F/F People are in awe of our former PGs; wanting to sign Cassell, and Nash all over again.

retreads!!!


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Fact. And dont ask questions...make statements. Ofcourse we have a chance at Cassel, but I dont want Cassel here. Too old.
> 
> F/F: Damp will play as big as his contract is.


Yeah, my bad.

And Fiction...just don't see it happening.

F/F: That Duncan-esque baby hook we saw from Dirk in the last game becomes a regular sight (maybe what he adds this offseason).


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Yeah, my bad.
> 
> And Fiction...just don't see it happening.
> 
> F/F: That Duncan-esque baby hook we saw from Dirk in the last game becomes a regular sight (maybe what he adds this offseason).


Fact. I would love to see it. With his great shooting, he can probably make that hook at a high percentage.




bray1967 said:


> F/F People are in awe of our former PGs; wanting to sign Cassell, and Nash all over again.
> 
> retreads!!!


Fact. It seems that way.

F/F: Diop will be better than Damp at ever aspect of the game.


----------



## StackAttack

Fact, he works out this offseason and it's true from Day 1.

F/F We just trade up our draft pick, seeing as we only have about five days to do workouts as we were busy with the Finals.


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> God damn! Fiction! Fiction! Fiction!
> 
> F/F Do we have any chance at Sam Cassel? Veteran, great PG, we could start Terry at SG...:clap:


Doesn't Dallas have a standard for "the looks of a player?" 

I am sorry, but Cassell is... just.... not... normal looking. He looks intimidating.... literally. :biggrin:

Sorry. *You are now returning to your regularly scheduled programs.*


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Fact, he works out this offseason and it's true from Day 1.
> 
> F/F We just trade up our draft pick, seeing as we only have about five days to do workouts as we were busy with the Finals.


Fiction, I don't see Dallas doing much with this draft

F/F: Dallas trades this year's picks for next year's higher picks.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Fiction, I don't see Dallas doing much with this draft
> 
> F/F: Dallas trades this year's picks for next year's higher picks.


lol I think you misunderstood mine, I was suggesting they trade as well...


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> lol I think you misunderstood mine, I was suggesting they trade as well...


Then... FACT! lol

F/F Adrian Griffin comes back next year has a mav.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> F/F Adrian Griffin comes back next year has a mav.


  Fiction. Position is upgraded (that's a guess, of course).

F/F Marquis Daniels becomes a 20ppg scorer in his career.


----------



## Ninjatune

bray1967 said:


> Fiction. Position is upgraded (that's a guess, of course).
> 
> F/F Marquis Daniels becomes a 20ppg scorer in his career.


Fiction. Not without overhauling that jumpshot. 

F/F - Spurs/Mavs WCF next year.


----------



## edwardcyh

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Fiction. Not without overhauling that jumpshot.
> 
> F/F - Spurs/Mavs WCF next year.


Fiction, at least right now because 1st and 4th seeds can't meet in WCF.

F/F - KVH returns.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Fiction, at least right now because 1st and 4th seeds can't meet in WCF.
> 
> F/F - KVH returns.


lmao I hope that's a joke, FICTION.

And about Quisy's jumpshot...go watch Game 6 again, remember that 3 he had that was in and out? He shot it with real jumpshot form, not Quisy form...

F/F DA will return...


----------



## Ninjatune

1337 said:


> lmao I hope that's a joke, FICTION.
> 
> And about Quisy's jumpshot...go watch Game 6 again, remember that 3 he had that was in and out? He shot it with real jumpshot form, not Quisy form...
> 
> F/F DA will return...


Fact. Think he's a locker leader that AJ likes. Very AJ'sih when he was on the Mavs. 

Ed.... Thats me hoping D.Stern balls up and changes that dumb seeding rule. 


F/F - Cuban makes in through the entire 06-07 Season/Post Season with no fines.


----------



## edwardcyh

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Fact. Think he's a locker leader that AJ likes. Very AJ'sih when he was on the Mavs.
> 
> Ed.... Thats me hoping D.Stern balls up and changes that dumb seeding rule.
> 
> 
> F/F - Cuban makes in through the entire 06-07 Season/Post Season with no fines.


FICTION FICTION FICTION! Not our Cuban! NBA will figure out a way to fine Cuban, or, rather, Cuban will give NBA plenty of chances to fine him.

F/F D. Stern has balls.


----------



## xray

TX_MAVFAN said:


> F/F - Cuban makes in through the entire 06-07 Season/Post Season with no fines.


Not a freakin' chance. :biggrin: 

F/F Avery wins 3 COY's in his career.

Late again - what's for dinner?


----------



## Ninjatune

bray1967 said:


> Not a freakin' chance. :biggrin:
> 
> F/F Avery wins 3 COY's in his career.


If Stern has balls, they have to be tiny ones. 
Fact. I think AJ will gather many accolades throughout his carreer. 

F/F - Mavs break the 60 win barrier next season.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> F/F D. Stern has balls.


Yes, he's a lawyer.


----------



## StackAttack

bray1967 said:


> Not a freakin' chance. :biggrin:
> 
> F/F Avery wins 3 COY's in his career.
> 
> Late again - what's for dinner?


Fact.

F/F DA signs as assistant coach with us once his career's over


----------



## D-NOW41

Fact

F/F
Dirk still doesn't get a superstar bonus next season


----------



## StackAttack

D-NOW41 said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F
> Dirk still doesn't get a superstar bonus next season


Fact, Dirk's not going to be considered a superstar EVER, he doesn't put on enough of a show, no 900 degree super behind the back triple windmll dunks with his ears...

F/F
Dirk will eventually leave the NBA and return to German club basketball year-round


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Fact, Dirk's not going to be considered a superstar EVER, he doesn't put on enough of a show, no 900 degree super behind the back triple windmll dunks with his ears...
> 
> F/F
> Dirk will eventually leave the NBA and return to German club basketball year-round


Fiction. Hell no




TX_MAVFAN said:


> F/F - Mavs break the 60 win barrier next season.


Fact. 64 to be exact.

F/F: Quis will win the MIP award next season.


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Fact, Dirk's not going to be considered a superstar EVER, he doesn't put on enough of a show, no 900 degree super behind the back triple windmll dunks with his ears...
> 
> F/F
> Dirk will eventually leave the NBA and return to German club basketball year-round


Fact, he might even go on tour with









F/F Mark Cuban buys a Major League baseball club.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Fiction. Hell no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact. 64 to be exact.
> 
> F/F: Quis will win the MIP award next season.


what's MIP?


----------



## The Future7

Most improved player


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Most improved player


Ahhh....

Fiction then. I think Harris may have a chance at it though. :biggrin: 

F/F: Mark Cuban buys a Major League baseball club


----------



## Jet

Faction.. lol, Im gonna say fiction for now, maybe before he dies though..

Fact or Fiction.. Josh Howard will be All-Defensive Team someday


----------



## StackAttack

Harris already has his name out there thanks to the SA series...time to captialize...

Fact...he got a vote this year...lol if 1 vote means anything...him and Terry both...

F/F Dirk will remain in the NBA after his playing career ends.


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Harris already has his name out there thanks to the SA series...time to captialize...
> 
> Fact...he got a vote this year...lol if 1 vote means anything...him and Terry both...
> 
> F/F Dirk will remain in the NBA after his playing career ends.


Fact... TNT should replace Barkley with Dirk after Dirk's playing days end, except Dirk really needs to learn to enunciate each word.

F/F: Nash wins 3rd MVP in the row.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. Amare is back and will be competing for it.

F/F: the Mavs will have 2 players averaging over 20ppg next season.


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Fiction. Amare is back and will be competing for it.
> 
> F/F: the Mavs will have 2 players averaging over 20ppg next season.


Fact, JET (maybe J-Ho, but I doubt it).

F/F: Charles Barkley learns English this offseason so halftime is less painful to watch.


----------



## Ninjatune

1337 said:


> Fact, JET (maybe J-Ho, but I doubt it).
> 
> F/F: Charles Barkley learns English this offseason so halftime is less painful to watch.


Total Fiction. He could have a masters in eglish and still be impossible to watch. 

F/F - Diop starts at center for opening game next season.


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Fact, JET (maybe J-Ho, but I doubt it).
> 
> F/F: Charles Barkley learns English this offseason so halftime is less painful to watch.


Fiction, Barkley loses all his money because of gambling issues. He doesn't have any extra money to take English classes.



TX_MAVFAN said:


> Total Fiction. He could have a masters in eglish and still be impossible to watch.
> 
> F/F - Diop starts at center for opening game next season.


Fact. If it ain't broken, why fix it...

F/F: Dallas finally overcomes match-up problems with good back-court teams like Golden State Warriors.


----------



## StackAttack

Fiction...weren't they without both Davis AND J-Rich in our last game against them? And that was our worst loss to them of the three, the other two required miracle buzzer beaters...the Warriors just have our number...

F/F: DJ Mbenga has a future in this league.


----------



## croco

Fact, every big man with two healthy feet has a future in the NBA right now. 

F/F: Diop will give us some points on the offensive end next year


----------



## The Future7

Fact. I see him developing a nice little 15 footer.

F/F: KVH will play better with the smaller contract that he will get than he does with the big contract.


----------



## StackAttack

croco said:


> Fact, every big man with two healthy feet has a future in the NBA right now.
> 
> F/F: Diop will give us some points on the offensive end next year


Fiction, AJ's not concerned with getting points out of the center position.

F/F: Damp will find his way back into the starting lineup before season's end


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Fact. I see him deloping a nice little 15 footer.
> 
> F/F: KVH will play better with the smaller contract that he will get than he does with the big contract.


Heh, my bad, answred the wrong one.

Uh Fiction, KVH isn't going to play decent no matter what.

F/F: Damp will find his way back into the starting lineup before season's end


----------



## xray

1337 said:
 

> F/F: Damp will find his way back into the starting lineup before season's end


Fiction. Damp has the upper hand against the opposing bench; and btw, I'd like to see Diop develop a power game.

F/F Josh Powell's untapped potential will surface next season.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. I dont think it will that quick. But I hope it does.

F/F: Pavel Podolwhatever will be as good as Shawn Bradley


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Fiction. I dont think it will that quick. But I hope it does.
> 
> F/F: Pavel Podolwhatever will be as good as Shawn Bradley


About Powell...you have to remember, he's not REALLY a Rookie, he played in Italy for a hell long time.

and Fiction, Pavel will play three games next season.

F/F: Rawle Marshall is better than Josh Powell.


----------



## xray

1337 said:


> F/F: Rawle Marshall is better than Josh Powell.


Fact? The kid reminds me of Tony Dumus (sp?); kinda wild, but in a good kind of way.

F/F Dirk's scoring average declines due to a more balanced offense.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Fact? The kid reminds me of Tony Dumus (sp?); kinda wild, but in a good kind of way.
> 
> F/F Dirk's scoring average declines due to a more balanced offense.


Fact. Dirk's scoring average will probably decline. Fiction. The decline will be due to continued emphasis on defense.

F/F: Ben Wallace leaves Detroit this off season.


----------



## StackAttack

Fact, he's definitely unhappy with what went on this postseason.

F/F Big Ben ends up here?


----------



## xray

1337 said:


> F/F Big Ben ends up here?


I'd have to say fiction - Damp's contract has him cemented here, it seems - I can't see Big Ben and Damp on the same roster. So unless something weird happened and we pulled a S&T or something...

F/F KVH puts up decent #s next year, somewhere.


----------



## StackAttack

bray1967 said:


> I'd have to say fiction - Damp's contract has him cemented here, it seems - I can't see Big Ben and Damp on the same roster. So unless something weird happened and we pulled a S&T or something...
> 
> F/F KVH puts up decent #s next year, somewhere.


Hehe NO.

F/F Diop has a longer future with the Mavs than Damp.


----------



## Jet

Fact, because hes younger and better than Damp

Fact or Fiction.....The future for this franchise is very bright


----------



## StackAttack

Jet said:


> Fact, because hes younger and better than Damp
> 
> Fact or Fiction.....The future for this franchise is very bright


Fact, we're officially contenders now, and as long as AJ's in charge, we can only get better.

F/F JET develops into a real point guard.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, he needs to realize for us to win he needs to do it

F/F
Devin's shot will get better


----------



## Tersk

Fact - he seems very coachable and Avery could be the type of guy who will help him get better.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk Nowitzki will come out with a vengeance and become a top-2 candidate for MVP


----------



## Saint Baller

Tersk said:


> Fact - he seems very coachable and Avery could be the type of guy who will help him get better.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Dirk Nowitzki will come out with a vengeance and become a top-2 candidate for MVP


 Fact, he will win it if he puts up 28 points and 12 boards a game which he is now capable of doing

F/F
Jet averages 20 points and 7 assists per game


----------



## Tersk

I think your over-exaggerating, just a tad, in this game. And you've already asked about Jason Terry 20/7

*Saint Baller:
* Fact, he will win it if he puts up 28 points and 12 boards a game which he is now capable of doing
Dirk will be ASG starter
70 wins
20 game winstreak to start season

C'mon man, I'd love for this to happen as much as you would -- but be realistic.

Fiction: Terry averages about 16/4

Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard makes an All-Defense team


----------



## Saint Baller

I am being realistic, in January we were on pace to win 70 wins, Dirk will be a ASG starter, who's gonna stop him? KG? Tim Duncan? 20 win is capable remember a few seasons ago we went 16-0 and how is 28 and 12 being over the top? He did it in the playoffs

And Fact J-Ho makes the ADT 2nd team

F/F
Griffin gets his offense into shape


----------



## Tersk

Saint Baller said:


> I am being realistic, in January we were on pace to win 70 wins, Dirk will be a ASG starter, who's gonna stop him? KG? Tim Duncan? 20 win is capable remember a few seasons ago we went 16-0 and how is 28 and 12 being over the top? He did it in the playoffs
> 
> And Fact J-Ho makes the ADT 2nd team
> 
> F/F
> Griffin gets his offense into shape


Fiction: Griffin is 32 years old, I don't see him adding another part of his game. Maybe if he can get a reliable 15 foot shot, but I doubt it

Fact or Fiction: DJ MBenga plays in 70+ NBA games next year, _with _Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, I see him play in 45 games

F/F

DJ avg. 2.6 blocks a contest


----------



## StackAttack

Saint Baller said:


> Fiction, I see him play in 45 games
> 
> F/F
> 
> DJ avg. 2.6 blocks a contest


Fiction but all numbers increase next year, including blocks

F/F Rawle Marshall's that slasher we've been looking for


----------



## croco

Fiction, he won't break into the rotation.

F/F: Devin Harris will gain more confidence in his jumper.


----------



## Tersk

*Fact.* I think Avery and Darrell Armstrong will be able to instill some confidence in Devin. Need to tell him that if he misses the shot, that's fine - he's only human. But I hate to say it, Fall Down 7 times get up 8.

*Fact or Fiction: *We select a PG in the draft (if fact, who?)


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. There is no reason to get a PG unless Terry wont be here.

Fact or Ficiton: Jason Terry will not be in a Mavs uniform next season.


----------



## croco

Fiction, he will be with us for many years to come :cheers: 

F/F: Dirk will get rid of three point land.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, it's his home lol but I do expect him to take less shots from 3 and be an attacking monster next year

F/F
Dirk puts 28 points and 11 boards a game next year (if more state it)


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> Dirk puts 28 points and 11 boards a game next year (if more state it)


Fact. Those numbers look about right as Dirk will get to the line more.

Ok, here's a big one:

Cuban took too much of the spotlight during the finals, and it took away from the players' focus. As has been noted, Cuban's criticism of the officials provided an excuse for the players - and Avery acknowledged as much. Though it may not be publicly reported, Avery didn't appreciate Cuban's antics. So.....

F/F Avery's tenure as Mavericks coach is shortened because of Cuban's antics.


----------



## StackAttack

bray1967 said:


> Fact. Those numbers look about right as Dirk will get to the line more.
> 
> Ok, here's a big one:
> 
> Cuban took too much of the spotlight during the finals, and it took away from the players' focus. As has been noted, Cuban's criticism of the officials provided an excuse for the players - and Avery acknowledged as much. Though it may not be publicly reported, Avery didn't appreciate Cuban's antics. So.....
> 
> F/F Avery's tenure as Mavericks coach is shortened because of Cuban's antics.


Fiction, Cuban loves to see his team win and he'll do whatever it takes to keep Avery here.

F/F The Mavs win the season series against the Spurs


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Fact. Those numbers look about right as Dirk will get to the line more.
> 
> Ok, here's a big one:
> 
> Cuban took too much of the spotlight during the finals, and it took away from the players' focus. As has been noted, Cuban's criticism of the officials provided an excuse for the players - and Avery acknowledged as much. Though it may not be publicly reported, Avery didn't appreciate Cuban's antics. So.....
> 
> F/F Avery's tenure as Mavericks coach is shortened because of Cuban's antics.


I know it's been answered, but I just wanted to add that Cuban is so proud of the fact that he was the one who saw something in A.J. 

I heard him saying that a "normal" owner would have gone out and hired an established coach when the existing coach decides to step aside. Because Cuban is so involved with different aspects of the team, he knew A.J. could handle the being the head coach; herefore, hired him and never looked back.

He wouldn't let A.J. go, especially when he knows he IS partially responsible for what happened in the Finals.


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Fiction, Cuban loves to see his team win and he'll do whatever it takes to keep Avery here.
> 
> F/F The Mavs win the season series against the Spurs


Fiction, Dallas will continue to split the season with Spurs. The core of Spurs hasn't changed in so long, and they will continue to play well.

F/F Cuban will offer $8+ Mil salary for Terry for NEXT year.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, and I think it'll just .5 mill next the year after

F/F
Quis does get traded for Sam Cassel, but we pick up some side option from that trade that becomes good for us


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. Cassel is not coming to Dallas.

F/F: Gilbert Arenas is a great fit for the Mavs alongside Dirk.


----------



## Saint Baller

Doh! I meant to say Mike James lol

Fiction, if he played the second option yea, but he'd want the ball to much

F/F
Quis does get traded for *Mike James*, but we pick up some side option from that trade that becomes good for us

lol


----------



## The Future7

lol 
Fiction. Why get mike James when we can get Arenas. LMAO

F/F: Mike James coming to Dallas is more likely than Arenas coming to Dallas.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact fact fact!

F/F
Dirk opts out his contract when it comes to that time


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. 

F/F: Dirk is better off as the second option.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction

F/F
Somthing horrible happens this offseason (say what if yes)


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: Dirk is better off as the second option.


Why do I see so many people questioning Dirk's ability all of a sudden? One series is meaningless...FICTION.

F/F Another All-Star will be on our roster next season, be it someone on our roster now or someone we get this offseason


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Why do I see so many people questioning Dirk's ability all of a sudden? One series is meaningless...FICTION.
> 
> F/F Another All-Star will be on our roster next season, be it someone on our roster now or someone we get this offseason


I always thought Dirk needed to be the second option before this year. He's starting to play more like a number one option.

Fiction. I cant see us getting an all-star because Avery wants to keep the team the same. No one other than Dirk will be an all-star on the Mavs next year.

F/F: Trading Stack and Terry will bring in an all-star


----------



## Saint Baller

1337 said:


> Why do I see so many people questioning Dirk's ability all of a sudden? One series is meaningless...FICTION.
> 
> F/F Another All-Star will be on our roster next season, be it someone on our roster now or someone we get this offseason


 Fact though I think it would be another all-star

F/F After next season all this "Dirk choked" madness will come to an end


----------



## Saint Baller

The Future7 said:


> I always thought Dirk needed to be the second option before this year
> 
> Fiction. I cant see us getting an all-star because Avery wants to keep the team the same. No one other than Dirk will be an all-star on the Mavs next year.
> 
> F/F: Trading Stack and Terry will bring in an all-star


 Fact

F/F
After next season all this "Dirk choked" madness will come to an end


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. You cant change what happened in the past. You choke you choke and people will remember that. It will come to and end but only because people wont care anymore.

F/F: Daniels will become our Starting PG next season.


----------



## Saint Baller

I'd love for that to happen but fiction, not gonna happen though I think he'll come off the bench to be our PG

F/F
Devin steps up big time and I mean *BIG TIME*


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Fiction. You cant change what happened in the past. You choke you choke and people will remember that. It will come to and end but only because people wont care anymore.
> 
> F/F: Daniels will become our Starting PG next season.


Fiction, Quisy's on the trading block and I expect a blockbuster trade involving him this offseason, despite the fact that I really like him as a player, I have his signed jersey and everything.

F/F: Mbenga re-signed


----------



## StackAttack

Saint Baller said:


> I'd love for that to happen but fiction, not gonna happen though I think he'll come off the bench to be our PG
> 
> F/F
> Devin steps up big time and I mean *BIG TIME*


Damn! I did it again!

Fact, Fact, Fact. This season showed HUGE potential and it's time to live up to it. Wasn't he the #4 pick in 2004? Yeah. Time to act like it.

F/F what i said above lol


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, unless some stupid team offers him more than he is worth

F/F
Cubes gets a fine over 1 mill next year


----------



## The Future7

Fact. They said re-signing Mbenga was one of their priorities so I believe them.

F/F: Darrel Armstrong will be an assistant coach


----------



## The Future7

Saint Baller said:


> Fact, unless some stupid team offers him more than he is worth
> 
> F/F
> Cubes gets a fine over 1 mill next year


Fiction.Avery will have him in check.

F/F: Darrel Armstrong will be an assistant coach


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F
DA plays one last season with Dallas


----------



## The Future7

Fact. he said he would play one more season.

F/F: Damp will be a monster offensively


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, more offensive rebounds means more putbacks lol

F/F
Diop develops the offensive game we need him to have


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. He cannot provide the offense we need him to have.

F/F:We will win the championship if Josh Howard scores 50 in atleast one time in a season.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F
Jerry wins 6th man of the year ( I love what he brings for us, one of my fav. Mavs players)


----------



## croco

Fiction, the JET will start, so he can't win this award. And I would miss his trademark introduction 

F/F: Mark Cuban will settle down a little bit next year.


----------



## The Future7

croco said:


> *Fiction, the JET will start,* so he can't win this award. And I would miss his trademark introduction
> 
> F/F: Mark Cuban will settle down a little bit next year.


Jerry not Jason

Fact. Avery will will just look at Cuban and Cuban will change.

F/F: Fans love it when Terry dunks.


----------



## Saint Baller

FACT!

F/F
JERRY wins 6th man of the year


----------



## croco

The Future7 said:


> Jerry not Jason
> 
> Fact. Avery will will just look at Cuban and Cuban will change.
> 
> F/F: Fans love it when Terry dunks.


oops :clown: 

Fiction, his numbers won't increase next year and his age is the biggest disadvantage to win this award.

F/F: We will be the best defensive team next year.


----------



## Saint Baller

Ehh, fiction... we get way to lazy sometimes


F/F
Someone on the Mavs makes the all D team


----------



## croco

Fiction, Josh Howard doesn't have the reputation right now and nobody else comes to mind.

F/F: We will run out of questions in this thread.


----------



## Jet

Fact...just because we've already copied some questions

Fact or Fiction. The Mavs will make a trade tomorrow night


----------



## edwardcyh

Jet said:


> Fact...just because we've already copied some questions
> 
> Fact or Fiction. The Mavs will make a trade tomorrow night


Fiction... the only player on the trading block is Marquis Daniels, and I doubt we'll get a good enough offer to let him go.

F/F. Peja actually plays 50+ games next season. LOL


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F
Avery gets mad at the guards and decides to play 1 or 2 games


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F
> Avery gets mad at the guards and decides to play 1 or 2 games


LOL... Fiction

F/F AAC is sold out of seats already due to season ticket sales.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. Maybe tomorrow.

F/F: We will get that 3rd shooter that we desperately need.


----------



## croco

Fact, we got Maurice Ager :cheers: 

F/F: He will get more than ten minutes in the rotation.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact: He'll start over Harris because Harris is better off the bench, err I hope

F/F
Ager gets invited to the 3 point contest


----------



## Saint Baller

bump


----------



## xray

M F F L said:


> F/F Ager gets invited to the 3 point contest


Fiction - not enough attempts imo.

F/F 

The Mavericks will be more than satisfied with Buck's production and defensive intensity after losing Grif.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Buck brings more game than Griff.

F/F: The Mavs perimeter game will be more of a threat with the addition of Buck, Ager, and Croshere.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Fact.

F/F

Ager will win ROTY


----------



## StackAttack

lol this thread is a bunch of baloney

FICTION

F/F Ager won't even see real minutes next year, screw ROTY


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, he's not Quis. Avery has seen him play up close and likes the guy

F/F

We sign Pops before the season starts


----------



## StackAttack

Fact, or at least I sure as hell hope so

F/F Pops is invited to the Dunk Contest (I think I already said this a couple pages back but what the hell)


----------



## Saint Baller

Uhh depends on minutes, I'll be optimistic and say Fact

F/F
A huge trade happens right before the season


----------



## StackAttack

I don't know if you mean for us or in the league in general. If for us, fiction, if in the league, then fact fact fact, KG and/or AI are out.

F/F MFFL has a bit too much fun with this thread.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact! I love this thread!

F/F

Kobe decides not to change his number and sticks with 8


----------



## StackAttack

...fiction. Now you're really desperate for questions 

F/F LeBron now could beat MJ in his prime 1 on 1

I'm willing to say yes.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Does it matter? Meh, true. :banana: 

F/F

We will make it to the play offs? :O

EDIT: Late. I really don't know on the lebron vs. Micheal part.


----------



## Jet

Of course that fiction.. jk, we will be number 1 seed.. thats fiction too, we will probably be stuck with number 4 as usual, and then the WCF matchup will be in the second round, but thats no suprise...

Fact or fiction... We sign Pops for the season


----------



## xray

Jet said:


> Fact or fiction... We sign Pops for the season


Dear, you're awfully close to M F F L 's question.

Care to try again? :redface:


----------



## Jet

Ohh. sorry I didnt see it.. how about

Fact or Fiction, the Mavs have 60+ wins this season


----------



## StackAttack

Jet said:


> Ohh. sorry I didnt see it.. how about
> 
> Fact or Fiction, the Mavs have 60+ wins this season


Well duh they're going 82-0, did you forget or something?

F/F Orlando is willing to trade Darko Milicic and cash considerations for Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry, and Josh Howard

The trade's kind of iffy on Orlando's part IMO, not sure they'd want to do it. Dallas'd be all over that though.


----------



## xray

Jet said:


> Fact or Fiction, the Mavs have 60+ wins this season


Me thinks fiction. Strong team, maybe stronger - but with a target on our backs, and more focus on the postseason - a few less wins.

F/F Mbenga posterizes someone this season. :banana:

*Late. * :boohoo:


----------



## StackAttack

Yeah man, Jet didn't even ask a real question, she's making a total joke of this thread. My question's totally what we should be talking about. :banana:


----------



## Jet

I dont want to talk about MJ or Lebron.. I dont like either of them  The comparisons have already started, so I dont understand what there is to talk about them


----------



## StackAttack

StackAttack said:


> Well duh they're going 82-0, did you forget or something?
> 
> F/F Orlando is willing to trade Darko Milicic and cash considerations for Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry, and Josh Howard
> 
> The trade's kind of iffy on Orlando's part IMO, not sure they'd want to do it. Dallas'd be all over that though.


We're past that, Jet


----------



## t1no

F/F A big trade is going to happen during the year? or maybe before the season starts?
Dirk and KG in the same team, hehe still dreaming.


----------



## Saint Baller

Bump


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> F/F A big trade is going to happen during the year? or maybe before the season starts?
> Dirk and KG in the same team, hehe still dreaming.


Fiction...unless the team tanks before the deadline.

F/F KVH gets the 15th spot on the roster (probably been asked, but I didn't look. :biggrin: )


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, I think with our last roster spot we are gonna land another SF or a defensive PF

F/F
We trade Damp before the start of this season?


----------



## xray

M F F L said:


> F/F
> We trade Damp before the start of this season?


*WOW* didn't expect that. :biggrin: 

Fiction - too much money, and too good a tandem between he and Diop. But if we did, it would be quite a splash based on the salary.

F/F Our season is crushed by injuries.


----------



## Saint Baller

Again, FACT
It happend this year, we never really had a FULL roster the entire season not until around the 2-3 round of the playoffs where we just dominated

F/F

Dallas back in 07?


----------



## xray

M F F L said:


> F/F
> 
> Dallas back in 07?


Sure, why not? :biggrin: It'll be a hard fight, though.

F/F A Maverick leads the league in a catagory.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

Dirk Nowitzki PPG, I say this because I think Dirk is improving on his inside game and soon will be able to score from any where on the floor, plus he'll be going to the line.. I dont care how people say that Dirk has teammates that can score so that will limit him. I dont think it will limit him

F/F
A Maverick makes the ALL D Team


----------



## t1no

bray1967 said:


> Sure, why not? :biggrin: It'll be a hard fight, though.
> 
> F/F A Maverick leads the league in a catagory.


Fiction.


----------



## StackAttack

M F F L said:


> Fact
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki PPG, I say this because I think Dirk is improving on his inside game and soon will be able to score from any where on the floor, plus he'll be going to the line.. I dont care how people say that Dirk has teammates that can score so that will limit him. I dont think it will limit him
> 
> F/F
> A Maverick makes the ALL D Team


Fiction.

F/F Germany wins the worlds :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, team USA looks like the real deal. As long as Melo comes back healthy

F/F
Dirk wins MVP this coming season


----------



## StackAttack

M F F L said:


> Fiction, team USA looks like the real deal. As long as Melo comes back healthy
> 
> F/F
> Dirk wins MVP this coming season


No chance, these past two years were his opportunities and he came up short. He'll never get an MVP. The 03 class is just too good to allow it.

F/F 
JET makes the All-Star Team before JHo.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact
Jet got alot of fans during the finals I expect tons of votes for him

F/F
Josh Howard gets invited to the Slam Dunk competition?


----------



## StackAttack

M F F L said:


> Fact
> Jet got alot of fans during the finals I expect tons of votes for him
> 
> F/F
> Josh Howard gets invited to the Slam Dunk competition?


lol wtf he's not a good dunker by even the most loose definition, fiction.

F/F
GANA DIOP GETZ INVITED 2 DA SLAM DUNK COMPTISHUN HUR HUR HUR HUR


----------



## Saint Baller

Punctuation before verbalization


----------



## MVP™

M F F L said:


> Punctuation before verbalization


F/F, Dirk will be top 3 in results of MVP voting.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, he has been for the past 2 years.. I dont expect any less

F/F
Dirk wins the 3 point competition, again.


----------



## t1no

M F F L said:


> Fact, he has been for the past 2 years.. I dont expect any less
> 
> F/F
> Dirk wins the 3 point competition, again.


Fiction
F/F Josh Howard gets into a fight next season.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact, with Kobe and then the announcers are gonna say again "Should he back down because it's Kobe? HELL NO"

F/F
Devin has a breakout season next year


----------



## StackAttack

M F F L said:


> Fact, with Kobe and then the announcers are gonna say again "Should he back down because it's Kobe? HELL NO"
> 
> F/F
> Devin has a breakout season next year


Absolute fact. The little point guard that could.

And MFFL, just thought I'd say, Dirk's MVP hopes can be kissed goodbye. I want him to win one as badly as you do, but for the next 8-9 years AT LEAST, it's going to be LeBron, Dwyane, and Melo (I wouldn't have said Melo before the Team USA friendlies started, WOW at him) fighting for it.

F/F
THE DALLUS MAVRIX G0 82-0 NEXXT SEEZON


----------



## Saint Baller

So your saying Kobe, and Nash are out of that too completely? I'm 100% Dirk will win atleast 1 MVP before he retires

F/F
Mavs win more than 61 games next season.


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> Mavs win more than 61 games next season.


Fact. 73-9 baby :banana:

F/F - Mavs have a points differential +/- greater than 10.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact

F/F
We have 2 players avg more than 22 ppg


----------



## Dre

Fiction

Mavs send more than one player to All-Star *Weekend. *


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact fact fact!

F/F
Dirk's defense gets to a whole new level this season.


----------



## edwardcyh

Fact... especially since you didn't mention the level being a higher one or a lower one. :angel: 

F/F: Dallas makes more roster moves during this off season


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, I think we're gonna get one of those people from training camp (pulling for Darius Washington) and that will be it.

F/F
Pop abg 5 ppg this season?


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> Pop abg 5 ppg this season?


Fiction - minimal PT

F/F Dampier pleasantly surprises?


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Fiction - minimal PT
> 
> F/F Dampier pleasantly surprises?


Doesn't that depend on how easy it is to please you??? :biggrin: 

F/F: Mavs win a ship before bray hits the big 4...0...


----------



## Saint Baller

Fact!

F/F
Dirk retires with 2 MVP's and 3 finals MVP's.


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Fact!
> 
> F/F
> Dirk retires with 2 MVP's and 3 finals MVP's.


Fiction...  

F/F: Saint Baller doesn't have school today. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction! My mom didn't wake me up and when I asked her why she said she didnt feel like sending me to school today! My sister went though lol.

F/F

We need to start talking more about religion and politics in the Mavs board, seeing as we have some very smart people...


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> F/F
> 
> We need to start talking more about religion and politics in the Mavs board, seeing as we have some very smart people...


Fiction - we can discuss, but we're not very smart. :krazy: 

F/F A Mavs player actually *criticizes* Cuban's airplane.

How's that?


----------



## Saint Baller

Can you re-word that?


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> Can you re-word that?


Done.


----------



## Saint Baller

Fiction, I think they love it... lol

F/F

Cubes can go the entire *season* with out getting one fine.


----------

